
The number of Americans who say they smoke pot has doubled in the last decade - Oatseller
https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_155268.html
======
zaroth
Title of the article is missing an important prefix... "Reported". We have no
idea if pot use has doubled. In fact, we know that it hasn't doubled. The real
question is has it actually increased at all.

The majority of the article is about how the studies between 2002 and 2012 are
difficult or impossible to compare to each other due to the changing attitudes
towards marijuana use and the wave of legalization effecting participant
reporting. This not drug testing results showing an increase in failures, this
is face-to-face surveys with government officials, and people confessing to
illegal (vs potentially now legal) drug use.

~~~
ddp
Dude, chill.

------
salgernon
I reluctantly became a (medicinal) user for nausea from chemotherapy. But I
didn't want to smoke it - I'd rather use an edible or a tincture. (Some
collectives also sell capsules of infused oils.)

I probably wouldn't bother if it hadn't become legal for medicinal use in my
state. So I could've moved the needle in this study. (If anyone had asked me.)

That being said, I have no desire to get "high" and in fact one of the few
times it made me feel that way, it was a miserable experience.

The problem is that with edibles, you never know what dosage you're getting.
There are some consistent "brands" but the local collectives move through
them, so, particularly with the tinctures you never know what the effect will
be. One dropper for one brand, four for another, to get the anti nausea effect
without the more psychoactive effects.

Honestly, I'd be perfectly happy if SquabMerCo came out with commercial
product that had guaranteed contents.

------
andyl
Drug industry on the march! Will be interesting to see where drug use tops-out
as more states legalize and we see the emergence of real marketing and
consumer education from the drug suppliers.

~~~
TillE
Is marijuana-related advertising legal anywhere?

The Netherlands has had de facto legal weed for decades, and the annual usage
rate is really low, at 5.4%:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annual_cannabis_use_by_country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annual_cannabis_use_by_country)

~~~
lacksconfidence
As one example, the metro (free newspaper) in san jose, ca has its back pages
filled with marijuana advertisemets

EDIT: last months issue:
[http://issuu.com/metrosiliconvalley/docs/msv1535/1?e=1164868...](http://issuu.com/metrosiliconvalley/docs/msv1535/1?e=1164868/15194011)

The advertisements for pot stores start on page 43, although there is a full
page ad for the hempcon dab cup on page 13.

